# Noch ein Neubauer



## Frank 69 (3. März 2012)

Hallo alle miteinander nach Wochenlangem infosaugen aus diesem Forum, möcht ich mich und mein Projekt mal vorstellen. Ich bin der Frank und das mein Balaton ähnlicher Teich  
 
Zur Geschichte wir haben einen 7 Jahre alten Labrador, als er noch klein war dachte sohnemann der braucht einen Hundepool ( iss ja eine Wasserbegeisterte Hunderasse ).
Gesagt getan 3m x 2m hat Sohn und Kumpel übers We in meiner Abwesenheit vollbracht.
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn unser Hund ist anderst wie die anderen nähmlich Wasserschäu.
Dann eine Seerose geschenkt bekommen noch ein zwei pflänzchen dazu, Goldis auch noch zu meinen Glück 7 Stück an der Zahl .....jetzt geschätzte 47  
Aber jetzt iss Schluß damit ich will einen Größeren Teich (ohne Goldis). ca 8m x 8m x 1.5m, dann ist die Terasse nicht mehr größer als der Teich 

so morgen mehr einzelheiten geh jetzt erstmal  gucken.

Lg Frank


----------



## Zermalmer (3. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hallo und :Willkommen2 Frank,
Na, dann sind wir mal gespannt, was Dir denn wie vorschwebt und wie Du es umsetzen willst.

Ich wünsche Dir auf jedenfall viel Spaß hier im Forum.


----------



## Moonlight (3. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Na dann herzlich Willkommen. Ich weiß ja nicht wann Du das letzte Mal am Balaton warst, aber Du, der ist viiieeel größer . . . lach.  Viel Spaß beim Boxen. . . Klitschk.o. gewinnt    Mandy


----------



## Joerg (3. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hallo Frank,
Willkommen und schau erst mal in aller Ruhe.

Heute wird der neue ja auch nicht mehr ganz fertig. 
8m x 8m x 1.5m ist ja schon eine ordentliche Größe.


----------



## newbee (3. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

So  iss aus


----------



## Frank 69 (3. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Boxen hätte ich mir sparen können, Flutlich an und buddeln wäre besser gewesen.


----------



## PeterBoden (3. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*



Moonlight schrieb:


> ...Klitschk.o. gewinnt    Mandy



Hat er.


----------



## Joerg (3. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Das ging wohl deutlich schneller als einen Teich auszuheben.
Dachte es reicht noch mal ein paar Runden später reinzuschauen.


----------



## Frank 69 (3. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Wollte gerade mal skizzen reinstellen hab sie mit acad14 gezeichnet aber bekomme noch nicht die gewünschte dateiformatierung hin.

lg frank


----------



## Moonlight (4. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Das Programm kenn ich nicht . . . aber das Wladimir gewinnt das wußte ich


----------



## Frank 69 (4. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Mal sehen ob es so geht.....
Blau .....Teich
Rot .......Alter Teich
Grün ....Terasse


----------



## I.koi (4. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Sieht Top aus. Denk an die Strömung im Teich, wegen dem Bodenablauf. Zu viele Stufen im Wasser machen mehr ärger als das Sie gut sind.

Hatte das beim ersten Teich auch gemacht, das waren dann Drecksammelstellen.

Nimmst du Folie oder machst es mit GFK??


----------



## Frank 69 (4. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hallo ilierkoi 

ich werde pvc grün nehmen ..... es sind nur 2 stufen und an einer seite nur 1 ne habe nur die schräge mit eingezeichnet. Baue ohne Bodenablauf habe ne oase mit sataliten

lg frank


----------



## I.koi (4. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Nicht schlecht..... PVC habe ich auch. Ne 0.5mm nur, ist aussreichend wenn man nen harten Boden hat. Zum Beispiel Lehmerde, da sparst dir nen haufen Geld. Bei weichen Böden würd ich aber eher ne 1 mm oder 1,5 mm starke Folie nehmen


----------



## Frank 69 (4. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Ja ne 1mm mit 500 Vlies müsste für meine Zwecke langen, ca 5-10cm Feinkies als Bodengrund das müsste langen.


----------



## I.koi (4. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Ja das denke ich auch, soll ja kein Schwimmbad werden.


----------



## Frank 69 (4. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Nee aber wie NG sagt ein Sauna Abkühlbecken


----------



## I.koi (4. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Aber bitte kein Clor rein ins Wasser    lol

Davon bekommen die Fischis blähungen


----------



## Frank 69 (4. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

So noch eine Skizze zum Profil


----------



## I.koi (4. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Klasse. 1A Gefällt mir sehr.


Hast nicht zufällig lust meinen Teich zu machen??

Das soll meiner werden:


----------



## Frank 69 (4. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Das wäre mir zu aufwendig soviele schieber :? da iss ja nicht viel drin mit ner ruhigen kugel schieben


----------



## Moonlight (4. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hey ihr nachtschwärmer,was ist den ne oase mit sataliten? auf einen bodenablauf würde ich nicht verzichten. . .


----------



## I.koi (4. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Na ja sagen wir es so, es ist bequemer fürs Reinigen und ich kann eben die Wassermengen genau steuern. Im Plan fehlt meine 75 Watt UV-C.

Durch die Schieber lasse ich das Wasser so in den Teich zurück das es eine Kreisbewegung nimmt, Wegen dem Bodenablauf. So habe ich eine Art Vortexwirkung im Teich.

Kois machen eben viel Dreck, aber das passt, weil ich meine Kois liebe


----------



## I.koi (4. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Hey ihr nachtschwärmer,was ist den ne oase mit satiliten? auf einen bodenablauf würde ich nicht verzichten. . .



Es ist eine abgedeckte Pumpe meines wissens die eben den Schlauchanschluss so hat das man Ihn durch eine Art Kugel drehen kann. Is nicht schlecht das Teil.


----------



## Frank 69 (4. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Eine oase pumpe eco 6000 mit 2ten sauganschluß hab noch supi schnäpchen gemacht mit einem schlammsauger fürs grobe


----------



## Joerg (4. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Mandy,
die OASE saugt über ein Rohr aus dem Teich. Für das Rohrende gibt es einen Käfig, dieser nennt sich Satelit.


----------



## I.koi (4. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

ich hab ne Ecomax 15000, die saugt wie Wahnsinnig. Hab Sie erst in den alten Teich senkrecht ohne Schlauch gestellt, die hat auf jeden Fall ihre 15000 Liter pro Stunde, Im Teich waren nur noch 80 cm Wasser. Die Pumpe machte ne Fontaine durch das Wasser hindurch von ca. 1 Meter. Wahnsinn


----------



## Moonlight (4. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Okay,danke jungs. und das ist für euch effizienter als ein ba? hmm, also wird da der dreck gehäckselt statt gefiltert . . .


----------



## Frank 69 (4. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Nee die Pumpe liegt im teich und kann über einen schlau auch noch an einer zweiten stelle absaugen man kann auch einstellen wo mehr gesaugt werden soll.....bzw kann man auch nen Skimmer dran hängen


----------



## I.koi (4. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Okay,danke jungs. und das ist für euch effizienter als ein ba? hmm. . .



Neee nichts geht über nen 110er Ba


----------



## Joerg (4. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Das ist kein Ersatz für einen BA, kann aber bei gepumpten Filtern hilfreich sein, das Wasser an anderen Stellen abzusaugen.


----------



## Frank 69 (4. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Für meinen Teich wird es langen werde viel Pflanzen einsetzen , haben den Ng Standartfilter hat meinen Miniteich Glasklar gehalten.


----------



## I.koi (4. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Denk aber an die Literzahl im Teich, sollte zum Filter passen


----------



## Frank 69 (4. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Moin mal ne frage hat jemand erfahrungen mit Folien von Geaplan gemacht ???

lg
frank


----------



## Frank 69 (4. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hier mal meine Planung des Uferbereiches 

     


Der Aufbau soll wie folgt sein 500er Vlies, 1mm Olivgrün PVC, Ufermatten mit 1,5m und 2m teilweise geklebt mit Innotec. Ein Ufergraben ist natürlich auch eingeplant aber nicht umlaufend.


----------



## Frank 69 (4. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Ich habe vor eine Holztreppe von der Terasse aus in den Teich zu bauen, weiß leider nur noch nicht aus was für ein Holz sie gebaut werden soll, und wie man sie einigermaßen Rutschfest gestaltet.Wäre für ein paar Tipps sehr dankbar.

Frank


----------



## I.koi (4. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Nimm Bankirai, das ist Top. Es gibt es auch in einer Art Kuststoffversion. Ist meines erachtens auch nicht schlecht. Das ist dann eben Spliterfrei


----------



## Frank 69 (4. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Bankirai war auch mein Favorit und geriffelt für Rutschfestigkeit müsste ausreichen ab und an mal mit einer Bürste drüber.

Auf dem Grund dachte ich an Antirutschmatte z.B. für Waschmaschinen darauf 2 Gewegplatten worauf die Treppe steht. Ich hoffe das es so funktioniert.

Mfg Frank


----------



## Joerg (4. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Frank,
kannst du noch mal kurz beschreiben was du vorhast?
Das eigentliche Thema ist zwischenzeitlich etwas untergegangen.

Dein aktueller Teich ist mit Goldfischen bestückt. Der neue soll ganz ohne Fische 8X8m und 1,5m tief werden. 
Dieser soll ohne Fische sein. Es sind auch sicher keine mehr geplant?

Gefiltert wird nicht mehr, weil du viele Pflanzen einsetzen willst?

Gerne kannst du die DWG Datei mal einstellen, dachte gar nicht, dass es noch so alte Versionen gibt. 
Daraus lässt sich dann auch ein 3D Modell ableiten.


----------



## Frank 69 (4. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hallo Jörg

Ich möchte einen Gartenteich zum abkühlen mit fischbesatz, aber keine Goldfische, bauen. Will Goldorfen einsetzen da nicht ganz so Nachwuchsintensiv. Gefiltert wird mit NG Standart ,Oase ECO 6000 mit Satelit und 55W  UVC .

Drucke jetzt DWG aus und scanne neu ein geht supi.

lg frank


----------



## Joerg (4. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hallo Frank,
abkühlen dann auch für dich oder nur den Hund?

Der Filter sollte dann auch an das neue Volumen angepasst werden. Über eine 6000er Pumpe lacht der neue Teich möglicherweise nur. Das was du da an Volumen vorhast ist schon ordentlich. 

Ich kann dir nur raten schon mal BA einzubauen. Die müssen ja nicht von Anfang an laufen aber ein nachrüsten ist schwierig. Möglicherweise kommt etwas später der Wunsch nach anderen Fischen. Dann lässt sich viel einfacher was nachrüsten.


----------



## Frank 69 (4. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hi Jörg 

Ich hoffe das mir mein treuergebener Labrador in den Teich folgt wenn ich drin bin ( iss aber nur ein Wunsch von mir). Ich hoffe das die pumpe reicht will nicht mehr Fische ehrlich, dafür mehr U Pflanzen. Die Oase schafft 100 L pro min das geht schon hab damit schon Wühlmäuse gejagt . Ne echt es bleibt bei den Orfen ein __ Sterlet wäre noch interessant aber nicht Artgerecht deshalb nach ein paar Jahren 40er Orfen oK.


----------



## Joerg (4. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hi Frank,
war ja nur ein Vorschlag zum nachdenken. 
Nächstes Jahr wird es dann doch ein Stör und so ganz niedliche kleine farbige Karpfen. 

Du bist jetzt eine gute Filterung gewöhnt, der neue wird einige Monate brauchen, bis die Pflanzen ihren Dienst tun.
Max. 5000 Liter / Stunde zu filtern geht schon bei wenig Fischen, viel Pflanzen und Wasser.
Bei dem Neubau ist es recht wenig Aufwand den BA zu verlegen und in eine Sammelkammer zu führen. Der Mulm wird direkt vom tiefsten Punkt aus dem Teich geholt. 

Stell doch mal die DWG als Zip Anhang ein. Sollte sich mit wenig Aufwand in ein 3D Modell umwandeln lassen. 
Falls du nicht die LT Version hast, kannst du auch den Linien die passende Höhe zuweisen.


----------



## Frank 69 (5. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hallo Jörg 

Werde mich mal mit dem BA auseinandersetzen.
Aber wie gesagt nur die Orfen ...... kein Stör und kein Koi.

Hier mal die Datei als zip. ist mit der Vollversion gezeichnet hab aber nur begrenzte Kenntnisse also nichts mit 3D meinerseits.
Anhang anzeigen Teich 2 Skizze.zip

Mfg Frank 
ps: Allen eine schöne Woche wünsche.


----------



## Wuzzel (5. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Bezüglich BA kann ich Joerg nur zustimmen, 
den jetzt einzubauen kostet minimal, selbst wenn Du Ihn (zunächst) nicht nutzt. 
Den aber nachzurüsten ist fast unmöglich oder wenn mit ohem aufwand verbunden 


Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Frank 69 (5. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hi Wuzzel

Hab leider keine ahnung von einem BA hab letztes Jahr erst eine >Oase ECO 6000 gekauft und einen Standartfilter von NG. Kann ich die dann vergessen.


----------



## Wuzzel (5. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Der Vorteil beim BA ist halt , das Du keine Rohre im Teich siehst. Selbst wenn Du ne gepumpte FilterVersion betreibst hast Du später immer die Option auf Schwerkraft umzustellen. 

Gruß
Wuzzel


----------



## Joerg (5. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Nein, du kannst den Filter weiter nutzen.
Der BA ist wie der Abfluss in einer Badewanne, er saugt dort im tiefsten Punkt den Deck weg. Dann geht es mit einem Rohr in eine Sammelkammer auf Teichniveau.
Dort kann deine Pumpe erst mal weiter das Wasser rausholen.
Grobe Partikel (z.B. Köttel) bleiben dann in dieser Kammer schon liegen und werden dann nicht von der Pumpe zermahlen und in den Filtergraben gepumpt. 
Das entlastet den Filter enorm.
Was du an Köttel schon vor dem Filter rausholst, muss dann nicht von den Pflanzen als Nahrung aufgenommen werden.


----------



## Frank 69 (6. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hi Jörg

Ich tu mich mal belesen zum BA.

Nochmal ne andere Frage die weiter oben untergegangen ist.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Folien von der Firma Geaplan ?????

Hab mal mein Projekt Kalkuliert würde mich dort mit 500er Vlies 1mm Olivgrün PVC und Ufermatten in den breiten 1.5m und 2.0m ca 1000€ kosten.


----------



## Frank 69 (7. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hallo 

Heute mal ein Bild wie es mal werden soll.

   

Hoffe nun das es bald losgeht und das ich die Wurzel gut rausbekomme war mal ein ca 5m Birnbaum :beten


----------



## Annett (7. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hallo Frank.

Falls es nicht schon geschrieben wurde... mach den Ufergraben länger und breiter. 
Du bereust es vermutlich schon wenige Monate nach der Fertigstellung, wenn Du es nicht tust. 
Da Ihr genug Platz habt, wäre ein Moorbeet ebenfalls noch eine Option - wenn der Hund artig ist.


----------



## Frank 69 (7. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hi Annett

Ja ist wahrscheinlich ein wenig unkünstlerisch skizziert aber auf meiner Technischen Zeichnung iss er ca 9m lang und 1m breit ich hoffe das langt. Ich will noch verschiedene Großgräser und eine Bambusinsel als Sichtschutz anlegen.


----------



## Frank 69 (10. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hallo Teichfreunde

Hab mich in punkto Ba informiert, würde aber gern die Zielsaugversion von NG mit Schacht im Teich anwenden, hat da jemand erfahrungen damit gemacht ???.


----------



## chrisamb (10. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*



> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Folien von der Firma Geaplan ?????



Hallo Frank,
ich hab 2008 die 1,15er EPDM-Folie mit nem 500g-Flies gekauft.

War sehr zufrieden mit der Folie, würde ohne bedenken wieder da bestellen.

Christian


----------



## Frank 69 (10. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Danke Christan dann werd ich ich es auch bei dieser firma bestellen.


----------



## Annett (11. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Moin.



> Ja ist wahrscheinlich ein wenig unkünstlerisch skizziert aber auf meiner Technischen Zeichnung iss er ca 9m lang und 1m breit ich hoffe das langt.





Frank 69 schrieb:


> Hab mich in punkto Ba informiert, würde aber gern die Zielsaugversion von NG mit Schacht im Teich anwenden, hat da jemand erfahrungen damit gemacht ???.



Im Schwimmteichbereich gibt es einige Teiche, die nach NG gebaut wurden... vielleicht schaust Du da mal rein und schreibst diese User gezielt an, falls sich hier keiner meldet.


----------



## Frank 69 (11. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hi Annett

Danke für den Tipp werd mich mal dort umschauen.

Wünsch dir einen supi Sonntag.


----------



## Joerg (11. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hi Frank,
eine EPDM-Folie ist sicher eine sehr gute Wahl. Neben diesem Händler gibt es noch weitere, die baugleiche Folien im Angebot haben.


----------



## Frank 69 (11. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hi Jörg 

ist ein kleines Mißverständnis ich nehme 1mm oliv PVC, Christian hat EPDM Folie gekauft.


----------



## Frank 69 (17. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hallo Teichfreunde

Hab am Donnerstag langsam mit den Vorbereitungen anfangen wollen, als erstes stand Wurzel enfernen auf dem Plan

 

Ich fang also an mit buddeln, da kommt ein Kumpel mit nen Radlader vorbei hält an und sagt soll ich die Raus ziehen.
Da sag ich das wird nichts werden die ist verdammt groß, so ein Sch..ß, warum muß ich immer Recht haben. Außer einen guten EINDRUCK hat er nichts hinterlassen. 

 

Also muss die Wurzel warten bis ich den Bagger hab, aber dann ist sie fällig.


----------



## Frank 69 (18. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hallo

Da ich die Wurzel ohne Technik nicht gestemmt bekomme, aber das tolle Wetter heute nutzen wollte, hab ich schon mal den alten Teich abgebaut.

 
Alles noch in Ordnung
 
Wasser marsch mal andersrum
 
Ein getarnter Frosch
 
LEER
 
Ganz LEER - die ausgebrochene Seerose rausreißen war voll lustig  :__ nase 
 
Alles weg

So mal sehen wie ich morgen Zeit habe dann Terasse und Sichtschutz abbauen, Teichprofil kennzeichnen und Bagger organisieren.

Mal noch eine kleine Frage meine bessere Hälfte kam auf die Idee im Flachwasserbereich die Pflanzen in grüne Balkonkästen einzusetzen zwecks des besseren Handlings. Was haltet ihr davon, hat jemand Erfahrung damit gesammelt.


----------



## Frank 69 (20. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hallo an Alle

Gestern noch den Rest demontiert jetzt ist nur noch ein Loch da mit viel Lehm und Wasser. 

 

 

Und so solls werden.

 

Wenn alles klappt hab ich am WE einen Bagger und Container und dann wird gebuddelt


----------



## katja (21. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

wow, das wird ja mal richtig groß 

aber du hast ja das richtige grundstück dafür 

bin gespannt, wie´s weitergeht


----------



## Frank 69 (21. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Moin Katja

Mein Schatz sagte vorhin, was größer wird der nicht , aber die größe reicht aus es soll ja das Umfeld noch schön gestaltet werden mit Ufergraben, weiter hinten Bambus,große Gräser und Palmen.


----------



## Frank 69 (21. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hallo an alle

:gdaumen Freitag mittag kommt mein Bagger und dann kann ich Bodo spielen.


----------



## Echinopsis (21. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Frank - auch Dir ein verspätetes aber :willkommen hier im Forum!

Deine Baustelle macht ja gute Fortschritte...bitte halte uns weiter auf dem Laufenden!


----------



## Frank 69 (23. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hallo Teichfreunde

Ich wollte Eigendlich einen Teich bauen hab mich umentschieden Berge sind doch auch was tolles .

 

Heute morgen bekam ich ein Helferlein.

 

Da sah es noch so aus.

 

Mittags so.

 

Zum Feierabend so.

 

und die hab ich auch bezwungen 

 

So und morgen gehts weiter.


----------



## katja (23. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*



mit dem aushub kannst du ja nen wasserfall, der einen erschlägt, bauen


----------



## Frank 69 (23. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hallo Katja 

ne Wasserfallhöhle könnt ich mir vorstellen.


----------



## Frank 69 (24. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hi alle

Mein Teich ist fast natürlich über Nacht schon fertig geworden  

 

Nach dem die Pumpe ihre Arbeit geleistet hat und ich die 50er Stufe geschaufelt hab wurde ich eines bessseren Belehrt.

  

Am Nachmittag nach dem feinarbeiten an der Tiefzone, der für mich große Schock, Lehm ist gut, ein bissel Lehm zwischen Steinen nicht  Steine über Steine in allen größen und Formen,ich war drauf und dran alles wieder zuzuschütten. Aber mein Schatz sagte warte mal, Freunde von uns haben gerade Renoviert die hatten Gott sei dank noch die alten Teppiche aufgehoben. Morgen Folie messen und bestellen. Ich hoffe das es mal so aussieht wie vorgestellt, momentan sieht die Wiese zum Heulen aus dank meiner Baggerfahrkünste.


----------



## katja (24. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

 frank

ist das grundwasser oder gab´s bei euch nen wolkenbruch?  

wenn du die teppiche drin lassen möchtest.....gaaanz schlechte idee!
wurde hier schon mehrfach vor gewarnt :?

zitat von karsten: "in den meisten Fällen ist alter Teppich die schlechteste Wahl !


ist er aus Baumwolle oder Tierhaar vergammelt er schnell
oder die Mottengifte und Imprägnierungen beschädigen die Folie

Teppiche aus Chemiefasern können in der Erde auch Stoffe freisetzen welche 
die Folie schädigen."


----------



## Frank 69 (24. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hi Katja 

Joop das iss Grundwasser, wieso iss das mit der Auslegware  ne schlechte Idee kommt doch noch ein Vlies drüber.


----------



## katja (24. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*



> wieso iss das mit der Auslegware ne schlechte Idee



na z.b. wegen karstens ausführungen



> kommt doch noch ein Vlies drüber



ob´s dann besser ist, weiß ich nicht 

wird sich aber bestimmt noch jemand zu melden


----------



## Frank 69 (24. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Na dann doch lieber alles wieder zuschütten und Traum begraben.....


----------



## katja (24. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

nanana 

wer wird denn da so schnell aufgeben wollen?

da wurde hier schon bei ganz anderen problemen erfolgreich geholfen 

also kopf hoch  heut war einfach nicht dein tag


----------



## PeterBoden (25. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*



Frank 69 schrieb:


> Na dann doch lieber alles wieder zuschütten und Traum begraben...



Nein, bloß nicht, jetzt geht es doch erst richtig los! 2

Grundwasser, na und? Schau mal, ich hatte damit auch zu tun: [post=353661]*Meine Teichgrube.*[/post] 

Auch die Bodenbeschaffenheit dürfte ähnlich sein.

Jetzt im Frühjahr ist der Grundwasserspiegel naturgemäß etwas höher als beispielsweise im August (was dir aber nicht viel bringt, so lange möchtest du ja nicht warten), gegen dieses Grundwasser kannst du aber nicht a la Don Quijote permanent ankämpfen.

Lass es drin. 
Vor dem Vlies verlegen pumpe es ab, dann verlege das Vlies. 
Danach stelle die Pumpe ruhig wieder ab, der Wasserspiegel wird langsam wieder durch das durchlässige Vlies auf sein vorheriges aktuelles Niveau ansteigen, lass ihn.
Vor dem Folie verlegen genau so, abpumpen. 
Sofort Folie verlegen und dann recht zeitnah Speisewasser einfüllen, wenigstens bis zur Höhe des Grundwasserspiegels, sowie dein Teichniveau das Grundwasserniveau übersteigt presst es die Folie auf den Bodengrund.

Du schaffst es.


----------



## neuemmendorfer (25. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*



Frank 69 schrieb:


> Bankirai war auch mein Favorit und geriffelt für Rutschfestigkeit müsste ausreichen ab und an mal mit einer Bürste drüber.



Hallo Frank,

habe gerade erst den Thread durchgelesen. Klasse Projekt. Wünsche viel Erfolg!

Jetzt zum erhobenen Zeigefinger: Ich bin der Meinung, dass es nicht richtig ist, hier der Natur auf die Sprünge zu helfen und anderswo Natur zu zerstören. Bankirai wird durch großflächige Zerstörung der Regenwälder gewonnen! (Nein sie kommen nicht aus Plantagen, denn so ein Baum braucht einige Jahre, bis er gefällt werden kann).

Letztendlich muss das selbstverständlich jeder selbst entscheiden, aber ich denke doch, dass wir Teichfutzzies etwas mehr Verständnis für die Natur aufbringen, als der Rest...

LG Ronny


----------



## lutzdoggen (25. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hallo Frank,
geht ja voran hast das Wetter gut genutzt. Baggerfahren sieht so einfach aus aber der Joystick kann einem zum verzweifeln bringen. Hab ich auch fest stellen müssen und bei mir hat es geregnet und Bagger war ein Cabrio.
Damals hatte ich es gewaltig satt aber es hatt sich gelohnt. Aber die Arbeit geht immer weiter Kopf hoch.
Uwe


----------



## Frank 69 (27. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hallo Teichfreunde 

Heute mal wieder eine schnelle info vom Bau.

Uwe Baggerfahren fetzt total und das für den Preis ist jedem zu empfehlen.

Peter das Grundwasser macht mir auch keine sorgen mehr, sieht man später nicht mehr kommt ja Folie drüber 

Ronny Natur hin oder her ich bin ein Holzwurm meine alte Terasse ist aus Lärche und man soll es nicht glauben die braucht auch viele Jahre um Erwachsen zu werden.

So am Sonntag noch mal die Baggerschaufel geschwungen nächste Ebene und Ufergraben angelegt.

 

Sonntag Abend sah es dann so aus

 

Montag kam etwas Material und sogar der Wachschutz funktionert

 

Hab mit der Teichumrandung begonnen an der es gleich weitergeht

 

Gestern noch 120m² Folie bestellt samt Ufermatte.
Also es geht langsam voran


----------



## neuemmendorfer (27. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*



Frank 69 schrieb:


> Hallo Teichfreunde
> 
> Ronny Natur hin oder her ich bin ein Holzwurm meine alte Terasse ist aus Lärche und man soll es nicht glauben die braucht auch viele Jahre um Erwachsen zu werden.



Moin Frank,

da hst Du mich falsch verstanden. Klar braucht jeder Baum eine Ewigkeit bis er gefällt werden kann. Wollte damit nur sagen, dass das Märchen vom Plantagenholz eine einzige Lüge ist. Erste Plantagen wurden vor etwa 20 Jahren angelegt, da ist mit Sicherheit noch kein Baum fällreif. Das meinte ich damit...

LG Ronny


----------



## Moderlieschenking (27. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hallo Frank,
das schaut ja schon richtig gut aus 

weiter so und immer schön her mit den Fotos.

Ich persönlich hätte die 50 cm Stufe etwas größer gemacht - aber ich bin auch ein
Pflanzenmessie

LG Markus


----------



## Frank 69 (27. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hi Ronny 

Da hast du recht es gibt nur ein in Plantagen gezogenes Holz und das ist Maranti wird im Fensterbau sehr viel verwendet. Ich seh das mal als Naturfreund so, das ich meine Bankiraiterasse aus dem Holz hab das dieses Jahr bei einem durch Blitzeinschlag verursachten Waldbrand sowieso vernichtet worden währe. beten


----------



## Frank 69 (27. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Nabend 

Nach einem anstrengenden Tag wo man(n) am ende nicht viel sieht nochmal 2 Bilder einmal verschwinden meine Berge mit leichter Technik

 

uns des weiteren meine Arbeit Steine setzen, man hält das auf, im abschüßigen Gelände, Teicheinfassung mit sollausflußstelle und Uferwall (halb fertig),

 

Ps: Hab mir tierisch mit dem Gummihammer auf den Mittelfinger gehauen :__ nase genial geschickt von mir, hab aber nicht mit mir gemeckert.


----------



## Frank 69 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Moin moin 

So nach 6 Tagen harter Arbeit sieht es nun so aus, 208 Plastersteine verlegt, Terrassen modeliert und ausgebesseert, Platz für den Pumpensammler errichtet. 50cm Grundwasser eingelassen 

 

 

Jetzt muss ich heut noch den Ufergraben herrichten und dann kann die Folie kommen.
Bin selber beeindruckt was man allein in so kurzer Zeit alles schaffen kann, obwohl mein Rücken mich haßt.


----------



## katja (29. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

sieht doch schon klasse aus 

ich glaube, das wird richtig schön 

dich hasst nur dein rücken?  was ist mit oberschenkeln, armen etc.? mir tut nach arbeitseinsätzen immer gleich ALLES weh...


----------



## Frank 69 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hallo Katja 

Ich wollt nicht zuviel rumjammern aber die Tube Voltareen ist fast alle. 

Hab heute noch den Pflanzgraben modeliert und bin bis auf ein paar kleinigkeiten fertig, also die Folie kann kommen.

Noch 2 Bilder vom fast fertigen Teich.

 

 

So jetzt werd ich erstmal ein wenig Entspannen.


----------



## Hagalaz (29. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Schick, schick gefällt mir sehr!
Aber warum ist da schon Wasser drin ohne Folie?:?


----------



## Moderlieschenking (29. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hallo Frank,
schaut so weit super aus,
eine kleine Anmerkung, auf dem ersten Bild die Schräge würde ich auch noch gerade
machen. Da drauf hebt Dir kein Substrat, das rutscht Dir alles in die Tiefe ab.
Also wenn der Rücken noch mitspielt, dort auch noch eine Pflanzstufe machen,
ansonsten kann die Folie kommen.
LG Markus


----------



## Frank 69 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hallo alle
Darius schön das dir der Teichrohbau gefällt das mit dem Wasser sollte nur für den ersten eindruck sein  Spass beiseite sind leider ca 50cm Grundwasser.

Markus welche Schräge meinst du, die in der Rundung, wenn ja ist das so gewollt da kommt nur ufermatte drauf und soll evtl. unseren Zeus den einstieg erleichtern die geht 2.20m von 0 auf 50 cm.


----------



## Piddel (30. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hi Frank,

....mir fehlen die Worte - echt Top ! 

...Peter


----------



## katja (30. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*



> soll evtl. unseren Zeus den einstieg erleichtern


hätte zeus es nicht leichter auf stufen ein- und auszusteigen, als auf der folie rumzurutschen? auch wegen krallen und so :?


----------



## Frank 69 (30. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hallo Teichfreunde

Danke Peter ist aber noch laaaannnnggggeeee nicht fertig.

Katja da kommt noch eine umlaufend 2m ufermatte drauf und unser Zeus ist bisher ziemlich Wasserscheu und da kann er halt soweit rein wie es im beliebt, und wenn er die Folie killt zieh ich es ihm von den Leckerlis ab.

Heute kam der Pumpenschacht und die Folie wurde auch an die Spedition übergeben jetzt bräuchte ich nur nochmal so ein Wetterchen wie Anfang der Woche aber da werd ich wohl noch etwas warten müssen


----------



## Frank 69 (31. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hallo Alle

Ich war gerade mal ein aktuelles Foto machen ich könnt heulen ...........

 

Da wird das mit dem weitermachen noch ein bissel warten müssen 70cm Grundwasser und jetzt auch noch Schnee das Wetter hat wirklich einen komischen Humor.


----------



## katja (31. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

 schnee??? 

wo um alles in der welt wohnst du?? ich hab heut im pulli im garten gewerkelt, ok, es ist kälter als letztes we, aber schnee??? ich würd  damit hab ich echt abgeschlossen


----------



## Frank 69 (31. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hallo Katja 

ca 260 m übern Meeresspiegel in Sachsen....ich hatte eigendlich auch schon damit abgeschloßen aber mich fragt ja keiner.


----------



## katja (31. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

ja, wenn uns nur mal jemand fragen würde..... 
über ostern sind wir in der schweiz, mich würde es nicht wundern, wenn es dort auch nochmal schneit, hier solls ja auch nicht so prickelnd werden..... :?


----------



## Moonlight (31. März 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

In berlin gabs heute auch mehrfach schneetreiben . . .also ihr seid nicht alleine mit dem bescheidenen wetter und dem baustopp. mit humor tragen. . . wird schon noch


----------



## Frank 69 (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hallo Katja und Moonlight

Ich nehms natürlich mit Humor bleibt mir ja garnichts weiter übrig, nur eins stört mich etwas, das Grundwasser steigt immer weiter ist teilweise schon 20 cm unter der 50er Stufe, da wird es Lustig Vlies,Folie,Rohre und Substrat einzubringen.


----------



## Moonlight (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Tja Frank,

da hilf wohl nur ... Schacht buddeln und abpumpen ... 

Mandy


----------



## lutzdoggen (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hallo Frank, nur die Harten dürfen in den Garten während Du fotografiert hast hab ich gegrillt da wir ja fast Nachbarn sind hatte ich das selbe Wetter.
Was uns nicht umbringt macht uns hart.
LG
Uwe


----------



## Frank 69 (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hi Uwe 

Das seh ich genauso, deshalb Pump ich heut schon den ganzen Nachmittag.


----------



## superman (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Warum lässt du den teich nich mit grundwasser und so?


----------



## Frank 69 (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hallo Superman 

Wäre super wenn man nur ein Loch gräbt und es wird ein Teich drauß, aber ich würde nie auf den gewünschten Wasserstand kommen und was ist im Sommer, Trockenköpper macht laune, ne ich legt da schon eine Folie rein.


----------



## Frank 69 (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hallo Teichfreunde 

Heute noch in der Tiefzone ein wenig Wände betoniert und morgen kommt die Folie 

Bin mal gespannt ob das alles klappt in dem Grundwasserpudding.


----------



## katja (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

ich drück ganz fest die daumen und bin gespannt auf den nächsten schwung bilder


----------



## lutzdoggen (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Du hast es jedenfalls besser gemacht wie ich, du baust jetzt. Ich habe damals im Herbst angefangen und war mächtig unter Druck. Du hast den Sommer vor Dir das wird sicher gut.
LG
Uwe


----------



## Frank 69 (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Moin Uwe 
Hi Katja

Geb mir alle erdenkliche Mühe und hab ja hier ne menge Tipps und Ratschlege bekommen, " Danke hiermal an dieser Stelle für das SUPER Forum". 
Fotoapperat ist aufgeladen und es wird alles Dokumentiert versprochen.
Ich hab halt auch mal Glück heute ein Tag vertretbares Wetter und die Folie soll kommen


----------



## Frank 69 (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hallo Teichfreunde 

Heute kam endlich die Folie aber seht selbst Bilder sagen mehr als Worte

Sonntag sah es noch so aus

 

Nach dem abpumpen heute Vlies verlegt

 

Danach dann die Folie

 

Dann die Rohre und den Sand

 

und dann Wasser marsch 

 

Esrt raus mit dem Wasser dann Wieder rein das Verstehe wer will

 

Ps: Ich spüre jetzt aber jeden Knochen !!!


----------



## katja (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

eine badewanne voll voltaren für frank bitte!! 

da habt ihr aber auch rangeklotzt 

gibts schon ein bild mit "wasser stop", weil teich voll?


----------



## Frank 69 (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hi Katja

Es läuft und läuft will erstmal bis kurz unter die 50er Stufe füllen.
Alles alleine gemacht bis auf Vlies und Folien verlegung


----------



## Frank 69 (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hallo Leute

Nachdem ich heute morgen feststellen musste das die Folie riesige Blasen unter Wasser gebildet hat, tu ich jetzt oben Wasser rein und pumpe unter der Folie ab irgendwie Ulkig das ganze. 
Mal sehen ab wann der Wasserdruck stärker ist als das Grundwasser


----------



## mitch (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hallo Frank,





das sind doch Salami Formen  meinst du die taugen als Filter


----------



## Frank 69 (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hallo Mitch

Ich hoffe es doch die Lochgröße ist ok, man kann sie schön aufklappen und es soll ja nur zum Schutz des Getiers sein.


----------



## mitch (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hallo Frank,

die Lochgröße von ca. 3 mm wird die ersten paar Monate OK sein, dann weden sich aber die ersten größeren Teile vor die Löcher setzen und es wird kein Wasser in deinem Pumpenschacht mehr ankommen ==> Taucherbrille aufgesetzt und ab auf den Grund und die Formen abmontieren zum Saubermachen  willst du das?

schau dir das mal an:
http://shop.naturagart.de/Teichtech...aengerung-NaturaGart-Saug-Vorfilter-grob.html

so was könnte man(n) ja auch selber aus z.B. _Dachrinnen Laubschutzgitter_  oder _Volierendraht_ machen und mit Kabelbinder oder Rohrschelle festmachen. 

So ein Vorfilter sollte dann auch wartungsfrei (tauchfrei ) sein.


Das wird bestimmt ein sehr schöner Teich


----------



## Frank 69 (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hallo Mitch 

Die Lochgröße beträgt 6mm und der Teich soll ja auch zum Abkühlen sein da kann ich dann ruhig mal Tauchen.
Ist ja auch erstmal ein Versuch wenn ich seh das die Filter zu schnell zusetzen baue ich die Vorfilter um.

Aber Danke für den Tipp, manche achten doch auf die Details.

Ps: Hab deinen Teichbau gelesen, sehr schöner Teich bzw Teiche.


----------



## Annett (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hallo Frank.

Ein wirklich beeindruckendes Projekt. 
Bin schon gespannt, wie er fertig bepflanzt aussehen wird.
Hat sich das mit den Folienblasen unter Wasser inzwischen gegeben? 



Fröstelnde Grüße aus Sachsen nach Sachsen
Annett


----------



## Frank 69 (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hallo Annet

Ja das mit den Blasen ist erledigt hab wie schon geschrieben drunter abgesaugt und oben gefüllt bis knapp unter der ersten Stufe da drücken jetzt 10 Tonnen gegen, da sucht sich das Grundwasser einen leichteren Weg.
Gespannt bin ich auch wie es mal aussieht, morgen wenn alles klappt werd ich die Ufermatten verlegen und dann mal schaun.


----------



## Frank 69 (6. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hallo Teichfreunde 

Wollte heut eigendlich die Ufermatten verlegen und vorher noch ein paar Falten glätten aber bei 3°C ist das nicht lustig also sagte ich mir hab Geduld auch wenn es schwer fällt. 
Hab mich dann durchgerungen Erde zu Karren um die Ruinierte Wiese schon mal für den neuen Rasen vorzubereiten.

Allen ein schönes Osterfest wünsche.


----------



## Frank 69 (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hallo Leute

Ich hab es langsam Satt mein Teichprojekt versteht mich nicht.
Schwimmteich heißt doch nicht das der Teich schwimmt oder meiner tut es nach 10m³ drückt immer noch das Grundwasser :shock

 

Also Pumpen Pumpen Pumpen und auf besseres Wetter hoffen das ich Falten ziehen kann, dann Matten verlegen 
und dann den Teich vollfüllen und hoffen das er dan das Grundwasser wegdrückt.


----------



## Moonlight (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Also entweder Du sitzt das aus ... kann aber noch ne ganze Weile so gehen, oder Du buddelst in der Nähe des Teiches eine tiefe Grube und pumpst das Grundwasser dort weg.
Zumindest könnte der Teich damit Grundwasserfrei werden und es reicht um die Folie zu zuppeln, oder was auch immer Du noch machen mußt.

Mandy


----------



## Andre 69 (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hallo Frank
Ein Gewässer ist bei Dir nicht in der Nähe ? Sagen wir mal ca 5km im Umkreis , wenn ja dann pumpst Du "morgen" noch ! Für mich hört sich das eher nach Schichtenwasser an ! Egal wie/was lass Dich nicht entmutigen, mach es wie Mandy schon schrieb ! Externer Pumpenschacht + starke Pumpe ---schnell an Folie zuppeln !
LG Andre
Frohes Osterfest


----------



## Frank 69 (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hallo Andre und Mandy

Das mit dem Schichtenwasser könnte sein bei mir ist alles Lehmboden gewesen und das Wasser sickerte auch seitwärts in die Grube. in der nähe sind zwei Weiher einer ca 100m der andere ca 400m entfernt. Aber noch ein riesen Loch buddeln nöööö bitte nicht. Ich hab erstmal wieder ein Absaugrohr unter die Folie geschoben und pumpe immer wieder ab. Da kann ich ja nur :beten das das aufhört wenn der Teich voll ist.


----------



## Andre 69 (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hallo Frank
Ein Riesenloch ist nicht nötig, das Loch braucht nur so gross sein das Deine Pumpe rein passt, muss halt bloss!!! so tief sein wie der Teich ! Wenn Du aber den Teich voll hast kann Dir das Wasser unter Deiner Teichfolie am A...h vorbei gehen !
LG Andre


----------



## Frank 69 (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hallo Andre 

Das mit dem am A vorbei ist cool du hast mir Ostern gerettet ich hatte schon Panik, aber es passen bestimmt noch 10 - 15 m³ rein.


----------



## Andre 69 (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Na dit iss ja wie bei meiner Tochter !


> solange man weiss wo man nachschauen kann.


Die "Jugend von Heute"
Glaub ich das jetzt, das ich so etwas schreibe ?
Aber meine besten Freunde im www sind auch G....le + Wi.i 
Lg Andre


----------



## Frank 69 (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Andre ich hab auch ne 69 hinten dran und die Jugend ist auch bei mir auch schon 1 bis 2 tage vorbei


----------



## Moonlight (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Ich hab ja bei mir hier auch ziemlich hohes Schichtenwasser ... aber vor paar Jahren war es extrem. 
Da stand die Wiese der ca. 50cm tiefer liegenden Nachbarn vollständig unter Wasser ... da sind zu Ostern die __ Enten geschwommen, war ein schönes Bild 

Aber was ich eigentlich sagen wollte ... das kam davon, dass ein Kanalrohr dicht war. Aber bis das mal jemand rausgefunden hatte vergingen Wochen. Alle haben sich nur gewundert wieso sie Inennhälterungen im Keller haben  und die Enten auf der Wiese schwimmen.
Dann kam ein Bagger, das Kanalrohrstück wurde erneuert und seitdem gibt es hier keinen so hohen Wasserstand mehr.

Wie hoch das Schichtenwasser nun noch ist, werde ich in ca. 2 Wochen erfahren ...:beten

Jungs, jeder ist so alt wie er sich fühlt ... 

Mandy


----------



## Frank 69 (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hallo Mandy 

Bei uns läuft noch ein Bach durch Grundstück der liegt wesentlich tiefer deshalb dachte ich nie über Grundwasser nach ..... großer Fehler.

Wieso 2 Wochen, fängst du auch wieder an zu Buddeln???


----------



## Moonlight (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*



Frank 69 schrieb:


> Bei uns läuft noch ein Bach durch Grundstück der liegt wesentlich tiefer deshalb dachte ich nie über Grundwasser nach ..... großer Fehler.



Kann ich mir vorstellen. Aber ein Bach hat was ... hätte ich irgendwie auch gerne. Ach, mein Garten könnte im Allgemeinen viiieeel größer sein ... 



Frank 69 schrieb:


> Wieso 2 Wochen, fängst du auch wieder an zu Buddeln???



Jepp ... buddeln und Steine schleppen ...

Schon vom dran Denken fühle ich mich plötzlich uralt ... 

Mandy


----------



## Frank 69 (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Geiles Teichbau Wetter gerade hier Schneesturm mit Blitz und Donner da läst sich der Osterhasi 100 pro nicht sehen 

Alter und fühlen ..... im moment jubbel ich wenns ne Rentenerhöhung gibt


----------



## Moonlight (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*



Frank 69 schrieb:


> Geiles Teichbau Wetter gerade hier Schneesturm mit Blitz und Donner da läst sich der Osterhasi 100 pro nicht sehen



Ostern fällt aus ... der Osterhase wurde diese Nacht in Berlin erschossen ... 



Frank 69 schrieb:


> Alter und fühlen ..... im moment jubbel ich wenns ne Rentenerhöhung gibt



  ich gönn Sie Dir ...


----------



## Andre 69 (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Fraaaaaaaannnnnk !
69 , Rente von wat träumste Du denn ? Sei stolz drauf ein 69 zu sein !
Meine Frau sagt immer ,hör uff zu heulen !
LG Andre


----------



## Frank 69 (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

 bin ich issn sehr guter Jahrgang


----------



## Andre 69 (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Jetzt mal in Deinen Fred weiter !


> Folie Olivgrün


 Was hasste denn für ne Folie verbaut, und von Wem ?
LG Andre


----------



## Frank 69 (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Ich hab 1mm Olivgrün von Geoplan (halb) verbaut


----------



## Andre 69 (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

PVC ?
LG Andre


----------



## Frank 69 (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Sorry joo


----------



## Andre 69 (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

So hab Dein Fred überflogen !
Pvc-Folie und Schwimmteich oder doch nicht ? Teich mit Ufermatte ,aber wozu dann grüne Folie ? Dein wasserscheuer niedlicher Wachhund ist ja putzig , wat iss denn das  für ein Wauzi ?
LG Andre


----------



## Frank 69 (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Der hier

 

ein 7jahre alter Labrador.
Gute Frage wieso Grün die alte war schwarz ........ keine Ahnung.
Im Profil steht Badeteich weil richtig losschwimmen ohne Rechts bzw Linksdrall kaum möglich ist.


----------



## Andre 69 (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Joo, den meinte ick !
Den musste mal mit Fit waschen, da kriegt er sein Fett weg !
Oder, wenn mich einer anspricht , sag ich immer "Ick hab einen Richtungswechsel beim Wachsen vorgenommen "!
LG Andre


----------



## Annett (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hallo Frank.

Um mal wieder zum Thema zurück zu kommen... 

Mir ist nur ein einziger Fall (bzw. mit dem zweiten Link sind es nun zwei) in den Jahren des Forums bekannt, wo die Folie trotz genügend Wasser IM Teich aufschwamm.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1102
Im ersten Fall hatte sich der Bachlauf selbständig gemacht und der Lehmboden unter der Folie ließ das Wasser nicht wegsickern. Abhilfe brachte dann später (https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/13) ein Abpumpen, ähnlich wie Du es gerade machst.
Leider drückt bei Dir immer wieder neues Wasser nach. 

Kannst Du Dir nicht mal versuchsweise einen Erdbohrer besorgen und damit neben der Teichbaustelle ein Loch für die Pumpe machen. Dann evtl. noch eine Verbindung zwischen Teich und Loch schaffen und Du musst den Schlauch nicht dauerhaft unter der Folie haben - wobei es da sicherlich schlimmeres gibt.
Noch eine Möglichkeit wäre es, das Wasser mittels einer unter dem Teich verlegten Drainage dauerhaft abzuleiten.


----------



## Andre 69 (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Frohes Osterfest
@Annett
In Deinen Link handelte es sich um ein Bachlauf, der zu Frank sein Teich einige gewaltige Unterschiede aufweist,
 er hat kein ordentlichen Wasserdruck ((Wassersäule)--massen) auf der Folie !
 Und beim Bachlauf hat sich durch seine Konstruktion (Erdreich mit Gefälle)ein Rinnsal unter der Folie gebildet, der die Folie nicht nur zum aufschwimmen brachte sondern noch eine seitliche Bewegung der Folie verursachte ! = Katastrophe !
Frank keine Panik das wird sich in deinen Fall nicht einstellen !
LGAndre


----------



## Annett (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hallo Andre.

In meinem Link handelt es sich um einen *Teich*, der durch einen übertretenden Bachlauf "unterspült" wurde. 
Ich weiß nicht, was daran so viel anders ist, außer das Frank schon mehrfach abgepumpt hat und dummerweise immer wieder neues Wasser nach kommt. 
Frank kann nur testen, ob ein randvoller Teich genug Eigengewicht entwickelt, um die Folie am Boden und damit das "Schichtenwasser/Grundwasser" im Erdreich zu halten...
Bei 20 oder 30 cm Grundwasser hätte ich keine Bedenken, da dies bei uns selbst schon oft der Fall war. Auch stand bei uns das Schichtenwasser vor 1,5 Jahren keine 40 cm unter der Teichoberkante (extrem viel Regen im Herbst 2010 und ein kleines Hochwasser im Ort). War im Schachtbrunnen und an einigen Vertiefungen im Hof gut zu sehen.
In allen Fällen blieb unsere Folie wie wir sie verlegt hatten - es liegen sicherlich 10 cm Sand auf dem Boden, aber auch im verlinkten Teich mit Wasserblase von StefanS gab es Substrat auf der Folie...


----------



## Andre 69 (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hallo Annett
Ich hab zwar jetzt den Fred auch nur wieder überflogen , aber Frank (Fotograf) hatte auch schon den Ansatz über die Physik gemacht .
Erstens hab ich das Problem wie hier das Wasser eines übertretenen Bachlauf unter die Teichfolie kommt ?  
Ja das der gesamte Garten abgesoffen ist, hab ich gelesen !
Zweitens kann ich mir den "Überdruck" ,damit überhaupt eine Wasserblase dort entstehen kann, nicht erklären , 
ausser !  Die Druckseite der Bachlaufpumpe war das und erzeugte dadurch eine Druckdifferenz ! Hat leider Stefan nicht aufgelöst 
Lg Andre
Ist bei Frank aber alles nicht gegeben !
Hat doch schon die richtige Erklärung gegeben !
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/15193/9 Sorry überlesen ! Ist aber identisch meinem Ansatz !


----------



## Frank 69 (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Frohe Ostern allen Teichbegeisterten

Hallo Annett und Andre

Da das Wetter immer noch nicht mitspielt.

 

Werd ich es erstmal beim Abpumpen belassen und ich hoffe,glaube und bete das wenn nochmal 10 - 15 tonnen Wasser dazukommen der Gegendruck ausreicht. Zumal in 25m entfernung der Bach durchfließt und die Bachsohle mindestens so Tief liegt wie der Teichboden. Wenn es dann immernoch auftritt muss ich evtl nochmal mit dem Bagger rann und wirklich ne Drainage zum Bach legen, hoffendlich bleibt mir das Erspart.


----------



## Frank 69 (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hallo Teichfrunde

Nachdem Petrus heute ein einsehen hatte, konnte ich wieder weitermachen also schnell ein paar Falten aus gebügelt und dann Ufermatten drauf und noch ein wenig einsanden gegen aufschwimmen.

 

 

 

 

So die erste Stufe ist erreicht mal schauen wie es weitergeht.


----------



## Echinopsis (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Na, das macht ja richtig gute Fortschritte, weiter so!


----------



## Piddel (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hallo Frank,

sieht echt klasse aus .....wird immer besser.

Wieviel qm Ufermatte hast Du denn da verbaut ? Die Matten decken ja schön vorhandene Falten ab - guter Trick.
Habe ich so noch nicht gesehen - das werde ich auch ( evtl. Kunstrasen ? ) machen - gefällt mir.

Weiterhin gutes Gelingen wünscht
Peter


----------



## Frank 69 (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Moin Peter

Das geht sehr gut die kann man ideal mit einer Heißluftpistole verkleben. Das waren 27m x 2m und 6m x 0,70m bis auf ein Stück 0,40 x 0,40 allesverarbeitet.


----------



## Frank 69 (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Nabend 

Wasser läuft weiter, bisher 21m³ und die erste Seerose steht auch schon.


----------



## Frank 69 (12. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hallo Teichfreunde

Bis heut ist nicht viel am Teich passiert da ich mich auch mal wieder im Geschäft sehen lassen musste.
Aber ein paar Pflanzen mehr sind schon drin, und da ich heut mit meinem Schatz im Blumengroßhandel war um den Ladenbestand wieder aufzustocken sah ich doch auf einmal Teichpflanzen  hab da gleich mal was eingesackt 18 stk für 17€ schnäppchen. Leider war nicht alles dabei was ich wollte, hatten leider keine hochwüchsigen....Schadeeeee.
Also Arbeitsplan umwerfen und am We Ufergraben fertig machen zum Pflanzen.


----------



## Andre 69 (12. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hallo Frank
Sieht doch schon ganz ordentlich aus ! ......... ABER
Wo sind denn die neuen Bilder ?


> hatten leider keine hochwüchsigen


 Wat verstehst Du da drunter ?
Und jetzt die wichtigste Aller  Fragen : Wieviel Wasser ist es denn nun voll geworden ,oder soll ich nächste Woche nochmal fragen ?
LG Andre


----------



## Frank 69 (12. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hallo Andre 

Ich will im Ufergraben einige Sichtschutzpflanzen setzen __ Rohrkolben und Riesenhechtkraut.
Teich ist noch nicht voll, weil noch korrekturen am Ufer gemacht werden müssen bisher 23 m³ eingelassen.
Ich schätze mal es wird auf ca 30 m³ rauslaufen.


----------



## Frank 69 (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Nabend Teichfreunde

Heute mal wieder etwas am Teich gearbeitetet um erstmal diese wenigen kleinen unter zu bringen

 

hab einen ganzen Berg verschoben

 

und mein treuer Mörtelkastenfrosch freute sich auch, nach langer ruhe endlich mal wieder zu Schwimmen.

 

Morgen werd ich die Pflanzen einsetzen und weiter Wasser laufen lassen bislang 27m³ drin.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (15. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hallo Frank,

eine Frage, hast Du Deine Ufermatten eigentlich nicht gesandet?
Auf den Fotos macht das so den Eindruck.

LG Markus


----------



## Frank 69 (15. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hallo Markus 

Ich habe nur die unterste Stufe gesandet damit sie nicht aufschwimmt.


----------



## Frank 69 (15. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hallo Teichfreunde

Heute hab ich den Ufergraben geflutet und die ersten Pflanzen eingesetzt.

 

Die Woche werd ich dann mal die Ufermatten zuschneiden und mit der Teichrandgestaltung anfangen, damit ich endlich vollfüllen kann.


----------



## Annett (15. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hallo Frank.

Steht das Wasser im Ufergraben jetzt höher, als im Teich?
Dann ändere das bitte umgehend - die Ufermatte zieht Dir sonst nährstoffreiches Wasser aus dem Ufergraben in den Teich!


----------



## Frank 69 (15. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hallo Annett

Ja momentan schon aber ich fülle so schnell wie möglich nach, aber die Matten sind noch nicht vollgesaugt.


----------



## Annett (15. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hi Frank.

Das geht teilweise schneller als Dir lieb ist. Pumpt doch zwischenzeitlich etwas Wasser aus dem Ufergraben ab, bis Du den Wasserstand im Teich richtig anheben kannst. 
Es reicht ja schon, wenn das Wasser auf beiden Seiten der Ufermatte gleich hoch steht.
Bei mir saugt derzeit der Ufergraben beständig Wasser aus dem Teich. Müßte dringend nachfüllen, denn Regen kommt kaum welcher.


----------



## Andre 69 (15. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hallo Frank 
Da wirste aber neugierig und  streng beäugt vom Chef !
Sie mal hier :
 
Nee ! Annett hat recht , pump schnell was ab vom Graben , sonst haste viel Nährstoffeintrag !!!
@ Annett
Sorry, ich hoffe ich bekomm von Dir heute nicht noch Kloppe 
So schnell wie Du darauf geantwortest hast , manno man !
LG Andre
Ick hoff ma ick hab keen Copyright verletzt ?


----------



## Annett (15. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hallo Andre.

Kloppe gibts nicht, aber mein Foto-Urheberrecht hast Du trotzdem verletzt. 

Die schnelle Antwort kam nur, weil ich gerade zufällig online war und es eben zeitnah gelesen/gesehen und bei der Anlage unseres Teiches genau diese Konstellation tunlichst vermieden habe. 
Bin derzeit eher weniger im Forum...

Was Frank jetzt daraus macht, ist seine Sache. Mit etwas Glück ist die neue Ufermatte noch nicht so saugfähig wie eine ältere, gut eingewachsene/eingespülte und der Weg über den Wall ist zu hoch...


----------



## Andre 69 (15. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Doa hoab isch ja die Kurve noch bekommen ! 
LG Andre


----------



## Frank 69 (16. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Moin Annett und Andre

Wasser läuft schon wieder gehe lieber kein Risiko ein, danke für den hinweis, Grüne Folie, Grüne Matten das langt da brauch ich nicht noch grünes Wasser


----------



## lutzdoggen (16. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hallo Frank,
haste ja riesen Fortschritte gemacht einfach Klasse. Mit dem __ Rohrkolben haste dir das richtig überlegt?
Bei einem Freund von mir hat sich der durch einen Hartschalenteich gebohrt.
Frag lieber nochmal die Spezialisten. Ansonsten super.
LG
Uwe und die Doggenbande


----------



## Frank 69 (16. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hallo Uwe 

Mit dem __ Rohrkolben gehen die Meinungen hier weit auseinander, die meisten sagen, er tut im normalfall der Folie nichts ist ja kein __ Schilf, aber genau deshalb sperr ich ihn ein, um sicherzustellen ihn unter Kontrolle zu halten.


----------



## Frank 69 (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hallo Teichfreunde

Gestern hab ich keinen Elan mehr gehabt zu posten, Hab schnellstens den Wasserstand verändert und dann gleich noch die Ränder beschnitten, ein paar kleine Natursteine am Rand gelegt und Ufermatte verklebt, Pflanzen und __ Moos aus dem alten Teich eingebracht. Heute nochmal einen Schwung Pflanzen geholt die die Tage noch gepflanzt bzw versenkt werden unteranderem ein 1.5m hohe Fargesie für den Hintergrund.
Was noch zu sagen wäre ich brauch mein Profil im Punkt Literzahl nicht ändern geschätzt hatte ich 35000 liter und die sind jetzt drin.


----------



## lutzdoggen (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hallo Frank,
was ist eine Fargesie und wo holst Du Deine Pflanzen?
LG
Uwe


----------



## Frank 69 (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Moin Uwe 

Es handelt sich umm einen Horst bildenen Bambus, die Pflanzen hole ich im Blumengroßhandel die haben da zwar nicht alles aber dafür fürn appel und nen ei.


----------



## lutzdoggen (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Danke für die Erklärung sieht bestimmt gut aus.
Wo ist den dieser Großhandel?
LG
Uwe


----------



## Frank 69 (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hallo Uwe

In Röhrsdorf hinter dem Chemnitzcenter ist aber nur Gewerblich.


----------



## lutzdoggen (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Danke Frank


----------



## Frank 69 (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hallo Teichfreunde

Hab noch ein paar Pflanzen eingebracht. Jetzt muss ich erstmal wieder Einkaufen  bevor es weitergehen kann. 2 __ Enten haben sich auch schon umgesehen  ich hoffe die finden den Teich nicht schön.


----------



## Frank 69 (21. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hallo Teichgemeinde

Da das Wetter heut Nachmittag supi war hab ich den Filter schon mal provisorisch Aufgebaut. Bakis und Starterset noch mit rein und siehe da er bringt den ganzen Teich in rotation, hätte ich eigendlich nicht erwartet.


----------



## Andre 69 (21. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hallo Frank
Was haste da für ne schöne schwarze Kiste ?
Kann man die irgend wo bekommen ? Hab da schon mehrere Einsatz-Ideen !
LG Andre


----------



## Frank 69 (21. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Hallo Andre

Die iss Braun  und ist mein Filter von NG das sind 5 einzelne module die kann man aber auch einzel ohne Füllung kaufen.


----------



## Andre 69 (21. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Noch ein Neubauer*

Ok dann Braun !
Ich glaub ich brauch nen Nasenfahrrad ! NG ,dann seh ich mich da mal um !
Danke Andre


----------

